# eye up muckers



## big footed fred (Jan 10, 2006)

eye up - ares tha diddling ?

Or for them frum darn sarf.

A very good evening, how are you ?


----------



## chriswill (Jan 10, 2006)

Alreet cockle.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 12, 2006)

ee by gum, a furriner with hus high falutin' ways up frm t'sarf come to give us uns aee e arrrr op north a bit o' th' old 'a ribbin' and t'abuse. Get t'back t'to' t'the t't t'south t'you t'posho. 

(actually I speak very nicely)


----------



## big footed fred (Jan 12, 2006)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> ee by gum, a furriner with hus high falutin' ways up frm t'sarf come to give us uns aee e arrrr op north a bit o' th' old 'a ribbin' and t'abuse. Get t'back t'to' t'the t't t'south t'you t'posho.
> 
> (actually I speak very nicely)




I am considered posh for a barnsley lad.
Round our way they say I have a soft accent but mi mums frum barnsley n' mi dads rotherham.
I live about eight miles from Barnsley and I still consider myself a yorkshire tyke.


----------



## Nato 7.6 (Jan 12, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> I am considered posh for a barnsley lad.
> Round our way they say I have a soft accent but mi mums frum barnsley n' mi dads rotherham.
> I live about eight miles from Barnsley and I still consider myself a yorkshire tyke.



Tham barn tu bi, livin close az tha duz tu Barnsley, ode cock.


----------



## big footed fred (Jan 12, 2006)

Nato 7.6 said:
			
		

> Tham barn tu bi, livin close az tha duz tu Barnsley, ode cock.



got that rete mucker


----------



## Nato 7.6 (Jan 12, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> got that rete mucker




?

"Reet", to be percise, nay, pedantic, is Lancashire diatribe ( though sometimes N. Yorkshire )

The word you struggle for is.....'rate'.

All rate, cock ?...Wi mi, so far ?


----------



## big footed fred (Jan 12, 2006)

Nato 7.6 said:
			
		

> ?
> 
> "Reet", to be percise, nay, pedantic, is Lancashire diatribe ( though sometimes N. Yorkshire )
> 
> ...



bugger, get me, I'm a londoner. oh well, up the apples.
The very idea.


----------



## chio (Jan 12, 2006)

Do they still call it "t'geeetewee t'dales?"


----------

